# Trainer in NJ?



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum, and new to German Shepherds. My little guy will be born in about 3 weeks and I will get him about 8 weeks later. I know German Shepherds are very energetic, smart dogs. I want to socialize and start training him early. I live in Atco, NJ. Do you guys know of any great trainers in my area? Thanks


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Not too sure if this is too far north for you. but Bayshore Companion dog club. I live in edison nj, and go to the one in eatontown, but they have a second location in Cream Ridge. It had great reviews so i looked into it, tried it, and im very happy with the decision. In the middle of classes right now and will continue on after this course is done with! hope this helps a little!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks  I'm willing to travel for a good trainer, and I'm pretty familiar with Edison, I'm originally from Linden


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

My trainer, Denny McSweeny, lives in the Atlantic City area.
He was a K9 cop for 30 years. In that time he ran the K9 department as a trainer/handler.
He retired some years back and travels the country training police academy trainers.
He also trains dogs for SAR, bomb/narcotic detection, cadaver and is one of the most respected trainers in the country.
The majority of the dogs at ground zero following 9/11 were trained by him. 
I could go on and on about him, but I think you get the idea.

He isn't cheap. Trust me in that.  But you can't put a price on that kind of knowledge and experience.
His sessions are 30 minutes (6 of them) but you learn SO much. He teaches YOU how to train your dog. I found his training invaluable.

If you'd like his info, please feel free to pm me.


----------

